# Microsoft Sidewinder X4 or Logitech G110?



## Akshay (Sep 11, 2011)

I am looking for a backlit keyboard and have shortlisted Microsoft Side Winder X4 and Logitech G110. 

I will mostly be using it for office work and for gaming once in a while (crysis and some other FPS games). So I am really not looking for a gaming keyboard but a backlit one with some good features - I use lot of macros in MS Office.

Logitech seems to be a little over budget for me. So whether it is safe to go for X4 or spend few extra bucks and get the G110 or there are some other recommendations?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 11, 2011)

SW X4 FTW.











If you can find it.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 12, 2011)

You can get X4 from HomeShop18 for around Rs 2k after discount. I ordered one on Monday and am still waiting for delivery.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2011)

Sidewinder X4 it is for you ! you can get it at the following page :

Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard in India Online for Rs.2,193 as on 11th September 2011 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com

i believe they have just refreshed their stocks. one of the members here recently got the same keyboard from them delivered very quickly. pls check the following page :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-367.html


----------



## rahulyo (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya take sidewinder x4 . Best KB in budget .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 12, 2011)

Ordered X4 form Homeshop18 on 8th strangely they will ship on 15th hopefully will get it on 20th before puja btw it costed Rs 2031 after appling 500 discount coupon

@Op go for it at HS18 @2031 its now or never


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 12, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Ordered X4 form Homeshop18 on 8th strangely they will ship on 15th hopefully will get it on 20th before puja btw it costed Rs 2031 after appling 500 discount coupon
> 
> @Op go for it at HS18 @2031 its now or never



Did they tell you that they will ship it on 15th? I ordered on 5th and they haven't shipped it yet.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 12, 2011)

yep i called CC & they told me u can also contact them at  0120-4455918 & let me know


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 12, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> yep i called CC & they told me u can also contact them at  0120-4455918 & let me know



I called them, and the CC guy told me that it will take around 12 days to get delivered. So expect it by 17th.  
I had ordered one XBOX 360 controller with it in the same day, which got delivered on 9th. Why is the keyboard taking so long? Maybe they don't have it in stock. Though my order status is 'Cargo Ready' for the past 5 days.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2011)

guys very sorry but the latest update is that the KB isnt in stock...one of our fellow members who had placed the order for the same with them got this confirmed with their CC over the phone. they are ready to compensate with some other KB, but problem is they dont have any worthwhile ones except X6. would you be interested in the X6 ?! just discuss with their CC.

plain stupidity. nothing else on their part !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

X6 sucks.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

X6 is not better than X4 when it comes to gaming.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 12, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> guys very sorry but the latest update is that the KB isnt in stock...one of our fellow members who had placed the order for the same with them got this confirmed with their CC over the phone. they are ready to compensate with some other KB, but problem is they dont have any worthwhile ones except X6. would you be interested in the X6 ?! just discuss with their CC.
> 
> plain stupidity. nothing else on their part !



What??? Now this is totally unacceptable. Who is the other member who placed the order?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 12, 2011)

Seeing this and latest purchased thread I ordered the X4 from Buytheprice. Could not contact their CC. Will call them up tomorrow and let you guys know.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah i've too read X6 suffers from ghosting. 

@arsenalfan001 - yeah even i too was calling buytheprice's CC in the evening, but i guess they close down or something after 6. will call tomorrow.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 13, 2011)

don't worry  i called them now they told me its in stock since it is a international product is the cause of the delay they will  ship in next couple of working days i.e i think on 15th


----------



## Akshay (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like it is getting complicated in relation to availability online. However, spoke to Primeabgb. They can deliver it the next day.. Will be ordering in the evening.. Cost - Rs.2200/- COD


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ thats gr8 go ahead


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 13, 2011)

Talked to Buytheprice CC. Sidewinder X4 is available with them and will dispatch mine tomorrow. 

well, if someone is looking to order one from them, I would suggest to hold on. Let me confirm its delivery first, then go ahead with your purchase.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 14, 2011)

My order status on HomeShop18 changed to 'Refuned under process'. They have cancelled my order and didn't even inform me.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 14, 2011)

saw my order status today same here

i will call them today to give a mouthfull


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

wow ! prime has got it ?! two weeks back i had knocked my brains over twice searching the whole of lamington road for it, prime included, but unsuccessfully. but if prime is in possession of stock now, its the best bet ! seconded by buytheprice.com


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 14, 2011)

negative i called prime now waiting for the feedback for BTP else i will go for 510


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

ok.....yeah....in the 'latest purchase' thread one guy has already uploaded the pics of his X4 procured frm BTP....one of my friends has ordered one from them just y'day....i think you will get it. its available in stock. i had talked to them y'day.

otherwise, G510 is anyway a few notches on the top 
already placed an order for that on sunday


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 14, 2011)

I called Homeshop18 to inquire about my order, and I was told that at the time of ordering, the keyboard wasn't in stock. But it is now available. However, extremely pissed at their 'service', I refused to place the order again, and asked for my money back. I'd rather buy it from some place else.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

seems more like they trying to present excuses to you...after all, its said in business never to say 'no' to customers and keep persisting, even if you know that you might not be able to deliver.

good that you got your deal cancelled.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 14, 2011)

Had called primeabgb for order.. They said it will be available in a day or two and will send it once they have it in stock.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 16, 2011)

Buytheprice has dispatched my x4 via first flight. Now in transit. Hope to receive it by monday.
Will update you.

Just got it delivered. But still in office, cant even open. Will be a long wait for me.
Their service seems good. 
I think you can go ahead with btp.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 16, 2011)

^^congrats mate  had call BTP cc they told to contact again on monday to confirm stock

@akshay did u get it in prime


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^^congrats mate  had call BTP cc they told to contact again on monday to confirm stock
> 
> @akshay did u get it in prime




Thanks


----------



## Akshay (Sep 16, 2011)

Received mine from Primeabgb today  Think they have few more in stock


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Congrats for your purchase. post some pics.


----------

